# A DIY cat house project...Utube



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cat trees are lame, cat houses are awesome. - YouTube


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I also thought these were cute and a do-able DIY project!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

obviously this guy ties flies for fly fishing. The tool he uses for the thread is simular to a Rites Bobbin. I fly fish but dont tie flies. So if anyone else know exactly what he uses for the string Id be interested. I think he should of used a thicker string to drag the toy but it looks like a fun project.

How to make the best cat toy on earth - YouTube


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I like the wall boxes, not a fan of the "house" though. Wouldn't like my cat hiding in it and never seeing him.


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

The house thing seems more like it is for people, not for a cat. There is a reason that cat trees are shaped and designed the way they are. A cat can pretty much sleep anywhere, though height is very much appreciated by many. However, a cat tree often provides an outlet for scratching and climbing. While not as pretty, I think this doll house concept is much more cat friendly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYi4H6j8Hts


----------



## cassblonde (Nov 26, 2013)

Cardboard box cat condos are fun 

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1465310_10202347771878413_1365358852_n.jpg


----------



## cassblonde (Nov 26, 2013)

This is the tallest one of 4 cardboard box cat condos I made for the two new cats I adopted a few weeks ago it gives them access to a very high wall shelf. I bought the boxes and tape from UHaul and then used some white paint I had at home to paint it and then drew on it with a jumbo marker I picked up at the dollar store. The 4 I made ended up costing me about $25 each and range in size from 3 boxes to 8 boxes.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

That's pretty cool, I like your drawings. It doesn't sound like it would be very sturdy if the cat were at the top, is it?


----------



## cassblonde (Nov 26, 2013)

The 5 box tower in the picture is secured to both the wall and floor with velcro tape that I picked up at the dollar store otherwise yes the box structures would slide and tip. Secured they don't move.

I built this one in my basement that didn't need any securing. This is just the plan, I did finish it but didn't paint it since the cats don't care.

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1381570_10202243649595421_715871920_n.jpg


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Extremely clever! Nice job


----------



## cassblonde (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! I wanted something nice for the cats but on a budget. Eventually I will build some cat trees out of wood that are more permanent but the box condos are working very well for now.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I also thought these were cute and a do-able DIY project!


I love those!

Find it rather amusing that the kitty in the video is still lying on the bed while the owner is talking about how great the cat house is though lol !


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Are you still building the cat house,Merry? It's kewl,how you like putting stuff together! Building's a great hobby!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Our cateo is done. My honey was the brains of the project. :cool I just did grunt work like paint, staple screens, sweep up and bring him beers. :???: I have a couple cat projects in the wings. Need to get past the holidays and then tackle them!


----------



## valure (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the boxes! We have a loft and made shelves across our wall.


----------

